# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Frohe Weihnachten!

## noox

Downhill Rangers wünscht euch Frohe Weihnachten, ein paar erhohlsame Tage und ein Christikind, das euch viele nützliche Bike-Teile unter den Christbaum legt!

----------


## fipu

Auch von mir alles Gute zu Weihnachten!!
Auf das man sich iim 2012 wieder irgendwo mal sieht!

----------


## champery82

Auch von meinerseits, wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und vorab alles Gute für 2012!

----------

